# My puppy's ears were up now have gone almost completely floppy again (he's 16 weeks)



## Dexter and Fenway (Nov 18, 2014)

This is my first post so please pardon any mistakes and let me know what to do better next time.

Anyways my puppy (GSD/Husky) is now 16 weeks and a couple days and his ears have gone soft. On the day he turned 12 weeks when he woke up one ear was standing up and randomly the right ear would stand up, and that went on for a few weeks and when they would go down they would always fold forward and that went on for a while until he was about 14 weeks, then from 14-15 his ears were almost always up but now they've been down for about a week and fold off to the side. I'm not sure if he has started teething and if that could be why or maybe they went down because he slept on them wrong. I really have no idea, I've read that sometimes it takes a while for them to come up but is it normal for them to come up then go back down? I know its normal for them to randomly go down but from what I've read they only go down for a few days at most and they've now been down for a week or more. 

Here's a link to pictures of his ear progression Dexter's ear progression - Imgur his ears have been like the last picture for a while now and I'm not sure if I should start taping or what. Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty normal for some to do a up/down dance up till around 6 months or so, that's about when they'll be done teething too. Giving them safe things to chew is supposed to help.


----------

